# Challenge for Harry Glenmore and George and anyone else.



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Turning Mushrooms

I was asked by Harry and Glenmore to show how to make mushrooms, this is a strait forward process and you can use any green wood or seasoned for this. They sell very quickly at craft fairs and other functions and only take about 10 minutes to make once you are used to it, only three tools are used and is a good test of tool control as you use most of the wrist actions when making them. Another good point is that they cost nothing to make, as fallen branches can be used and are readily available.

Get a piece of branch about 2 inches across and about 6 inches long, and mount it in your chuck. Hand turn the chuck to check that it is as near running true, a small bit out will not make much effect on the finished mushroom.

Start up the lathe and shape the end, there is no exact shape as mushrooms are all different shapes. When you are happy with the shape and have finished with the chisel, sand the end if it needs it now. This is because when you turn the stem there is less support, and therefore makes life easier.

Now turn to the parting chisel, for this bit I have used a ¼ and 1/8th inch. Start by taking a cut just below the finished edge of the mushroom, and take it in to roughly the finished thickness of the top of the stem. Now take the remainder of the stem out until you are happy with the shape, wake the final cuts a shear action to make it as smooth as possible. 

Next is the inside of the top of the mushroom, at this point it will become clear why the first cut on the stem was short of the finished top. This is all down to personal choice, but I think leaving the thin part of bark gives the mushroom a nicer look. Now with the 1/8th inch parting tool take the edge of the mushroom to its final thickness of edge through to the stem, at this point you could just sand and leave it at that. But again this is down to what you like, I always think that mushrooms look better if you make the inside of the top follow the same contour. So again with the 1/8th parting tool back cut very genteelly on the inside until you are happy with it. All that is left to do is gently sand it and using the parting tool release it from the stock. 

You now have a finished mushroom, you could if you want put finish on it or leave it as is. They look great left natural or you could stain them, it is all down to personal choice. To start with these will take longer to do than 10 minutes but the more you do the easier it becomes but one thing is for sure they go quicker than you can make them. So happy turning and I hope this article is useful.

Cheers
Pete
Sorry it is two parts again to many photo's, Harry's fault hehehe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Pete. Thank you for the tutorial. That looks like fun. I may have to give it a go. This would be a perfect opportunity to try out my new Nova G3 chuck.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey George,
That is why I put this together, as it would give you all a good try out with the Nova as I no you are going to have great fun.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again Pete, a brilliant tutorial, I'm not sure what George means by "I may give it a go" I'm going out this morning to refresh my turning supplies, pen kits, bushings, clock fit-up etc. but will certainly attempt some mushrooms after lunch.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> I'm not sure what George means by "I may give it a go"


Harry, that simply means I am in the middle of another project right now and the lathe is otherwise occupied and I will have to go out and cut some branches the right size. I even bought an 18Volt cordless reciprocating saw today for just that.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

George, you and your tools. Next will be at 48 inch chain saw hahahaha
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope, I already have a chain saw. No self respecting Texan would be caught without one.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats the way to go mate lol
cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Fortunately the project already in my lathe was screwed to a faceplate so I unscrewed it and fitted the Nova chuck for it's test run.
Now I know that the challenge was to make a ten minute mushroom, but if you all promise not to laugh, I'll show you my two hour Australian mushroom!
Here it comes and remember, you promised not to laugh, it's about 50mm dia. and 50mm high and it's Apricot wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I forgot to show the goodies that I came back with after this mornings outing. These items together with what I have should keep me going through our autumn and winter months.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey that's the way to go Harry, first class mushroom and I bet Marlene wants to keep it. Now you can not tell me that was not fun, and great to use the nova as well. Lots of new items to play with as well, sorry that I was not on Skype but had injection and arm is hurting bad and just getting a bit more bearable now.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Harry! Great mushroom! You're the man. 
Looks like there is going to be a lot of mushrooms, tick tocks and scribbles going on in Ausie Land this fall/winter.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking mushroom Harry. They sure make them different in Ozland. Now you only need about 20-30 more and you can put them at the base of one of those well manicured shrubs you have.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> but if you all promise not to laugh, I'll show you my two hour Australian mushroom!


HaHaHa Lololol
Oh, sorry Harry. Didn't mean to laugh. 
Those 'shrooms are a pretty cool idea. Never saw anything like them before.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent job Pete on the mushroom and the tutorial! 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry great job on them mushroom. I didn't even attempt it yet. But you and Pete and every turner/ wood worker are an inspuration. This why I love this forum and all the forum members here. Lots to learn.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Every time I look up at my computer there seems to be another of those damn mushrooms!

George, the Plum and Apricot which were both slightly green turned beautifully, consistent with my low skill level, but Pete was dead right, they are addictive and are a good way to become familiar with all the tools. For the last one (35 minutes) I used: 1 1/2" gouge, 5/8" gouge, 10mm spindle gouge, 1/2" skew, 10mm parting chisel and 1/16" parting chisel, in fact my whole armoury!
It's now time for you George, Glenmore and all other beginners to show their masterpieces.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Harry! You need to clean that DVD player. It has mushrooms growing out of it. 
Mine are on the way. I've just had a few technical difficulties. Lack of skill, I suspect, is one of them.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Mine's a Toadstool*

Finally! I got some time away from cutting down bushes in the back yard, so here is my submission to the "Mushroom" challenge. 
I had some trouble getting it finished... some little critter kept getting in the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice George

Quick get a hook and some line that's bait  for the big bass.. 

=========


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Excellent George, very good shape and love the grain. Well you are giving Harry competition hahaha.
Well done mate
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done George, they sure do grow meaty mushrooms in Texas, I wonder if it will have multiplied when I look in tomorrow!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Real nice job on the mushrooms but I like my mushrooms on top of my steaks 


The wooden ones are a bit hard to get down...but are loaded full of fiber (wood)... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushroom#Identification


=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys,
Next one will be a mushroom instead of a toadstool. I forgot to say what kind of wood... it's cedar.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Mushrooms part II*

OK, here are #2 and 3.The two small ones are made of pine.

OOPS! Forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey George, that's the way to go. Looks like Harry's, they pop up overnight hahaha.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nicely made George, the growing season over here seems to have temporally finished so I'm making another clock, will post it in a day or two. Do you feel like me George that making these mushrooms improves ones turning techniques?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree 100%. They are a great way to practice. Not to mention being fun, and as Shirley says... cute.


----------



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

*mushroom from Missouri(MOshroom)*

Here is my attempt of the challenge, I turned it from oak that came down during the 1/07 ice storm. I don't have a chuck so I turned it between centers. I also have to agree that this was a lot of fun to turn and a great way to learn not only turning but also about the tools. Besides pens this was my first project (besides just practice) If I do this right hopefully you can see a photo, I also added a few of my pens that I have made I hope you dont mind. Thanks for the challenge it truly is fun.
Rick


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rick,

Good 'shroom, great pens, thanks for sharing!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Rick! That is a great looking mushroom, I especially like the grain in the oak. The pens look great too.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Some nice turning there Rick. Not bad for your first turning.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thay are great Rick, nice shape and grain is very good. The pens are very good as well, great job.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well it's a small one finally took a break from blanks for pens and turned this the chuck that I have now what a difference. Thanks to the certain someone on the forum here for sending it to me. Well here goes now don't laugh hahaha


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Mate, but the picture is not in focus ( thought I would tell you before harry looks at it ) LoL.
Cheers
Pete


----------

